# oven beeps then code with flashing time



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2010)

we have a bosch single built in oven HBL7 or HBN7 and the code is Vo525 A0051 F111 C2K2EAC can you explain what this code means and what I should do for service? I have tripped the breaker 3 times trying to reset the oven but no luck. this code pops up after a coulple of days and I would like to call a service person to fix our problem.
Thanks for your input and time,
Dan Stephens Oregon


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Vo525 A0051 F111 C2K2EAC can you explain what this code means and what I should do for service?


Sounds like your system is resetting

I think the Vo525 is the software version
A0051 is your model number
F111 is the last saved fault number ( overheating?)
C2K2EAC is Emerson Appliance Copyright info


----------

